# Boston And Maine GP40



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Hi:*
*Could some one give me some information on a Boston And Maine GP40, what horns, prime mover, configuration for the prototype? I'm working with Greg Elmassian on a Titan sound file and I need the information to build the file?*
Thanks in advance,
Bob V.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I commented on the old thread before I saw this post. 

I googled BM 334, originally came from Penn Central... if you google around, you should be able to get exactly the EMD prime mover number, not sure on how to get the bell "spec"... 

What railroad do the initials CR represent? oops... ha ha... conrail

so 334 was serial number 34721, frame number7145-88, built in December 1968.

So it was CR 3257 before the BM , and it was the same number for Penn Central.

If you google up EMD GP40 you should be able to find the prime mover info, and there may be more info on Penn Central sites.

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would not think the bell would be different than any other GP40 only other concern is the horn tho. Later RJD


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The original B&M GP40s were much different than the current "BM" locomotives on Pan Am. The true B&M locos (300-317) pre-Guilford had no dynamics and had bells mounted along the long hood on the fireman's side. http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2813935 All were returned to their leasing companies shortly after the Guilford take-over. Some of the survivors run today in VT on the VTR.


----------

